# تصميم وتنفيذ نموذج طائرة تحكم عن بعد Cessna 182 SkyLane (مشروع رائع لطلاب جامعة حلب)



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 الله نبدأ تصميم وتنفيذ نموذج طائرة تحكم عن بعد Cessna 182 SkyLane بعد اضافه بعد التعديلات عليها​
*ولكن انا ساتولى شرح الطريقة وانتم عليكم التطوير *​







[يعد هذا المشروع طليعة المشاريع التي يقدمها قسم هندسة الطيران بجامعة حلب، ويأتي هذا المشروع معززاً للآمال والطموحات في هذا القسم الحديث العهد وبإمكانيات طلابية بحته.
تعد هذه الطائرة هي الطائرة التقليدية الأولية التي صنعت في سوريا وبتصميم سوري ، لكي تثبت لنا أن عالم الطيران لا يزال مفتوحاً على مصراعيه ولنا نحن المسلمون والعرب أن نقتحم غماره بكل شجاعة وفخر
النجاح طريق طويل وتملؤه العثرات ، حيث توالت المحاولات الواحدة تلوى الأخرى دون أن يفت اليأس من عضد الأمل ووصولاً إلى هذه المرحلة من الإنجاز ، كان لابد لنا أن نفرح ونصفق ملياً لأنفسنا مانحين الغد أملاً آخراً جديداً.
تم تقديم المشروع للحصول على شهادة البكالوريوس في هندسة الطيران عام 2005-2006 في جامعة حلب ، كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية
يتناول المشروع تصميم وتنفيذ نموذج طائرة تحكم عن بعد Cessna 182 SkyLane بمقياس تصغير 1/8
قام بالإشراف على المشروع الدكتور المهندس/ عمر سواس
قام بالتنفيذ كل من الطلاب : ماجد أدنا ، محمد ناصر ، منذر النايف اصطيف
للاطلاع على المشروع يمكنكم الإطلاع على المذكرة النظرية (الأطروحة) والتي تتناول الدراسة النظرية والخطوات التنفيذية، كما بإمكانكم تحميل لقطات الفيدو التي تتضمن تصميم الطائرة من خلال زيارة قسم التحميل في الموقع

_*الفصل الأول/ مقدمة عامة عن المشروع*_

http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?i...2_chapter1.pdf


_*الفصل الثاني/ الدراسة الإنشائية والتصميمية*_
http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?i...2_chapter3.pdf

الفصل الثالث/ عملية التنفيذ

http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?i...2_chapter3.pdf

الفصل الرابع/ النتائج

http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?i...2_chapter2.pdf


_*مقطع فيدو يبين مراحل التصميم وعملية لتحليق الطائرة في الأجواء*_
http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?i...cess_video.wmv

_*مقطع فيدو: قصة تنفيذ المشروع*_
http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?i...ject_story.mpg

المقاطع الرئيسية لتصميم الجناح وهو من برنامج desigenfoil

http://www.dreesecode.com/demo/designfoil_r6_demo.zip

تحياتي 

​


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع وعموما كويس انك وجدت هالموضوع لاسئلك كم من سؤال ؟؟؟؟
اخي / هالقيت الشباب يلي صمموا الطيارة ( كيف اختاروا البوفيل يعني رسمو اي شكل لمقطع جناح على هذا البرنامج (.Desigenfoil) وبعدين البرنامج حسب معاملات الرفع والمقاومة وغيروا حسب الشكل 
اي انو هذا البرنامج يستخدم بدل الانفاق الهوئية .... ؟
اشمرا على اتساع صدرك لاسئلتي المتكررة والمزعجة ؟؟؟


----------



## eng.sayaghi (26 يوليو 2009)

*الروابط غير موجودة اصلا ووووووووووووووووووشكرا
*


----------



## osame (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الروابط مایشتغل ولا واحد


----------



## atomic engineer (3 سبتمبر 2009)

وهذا لطلبة تانية طيران جامعة القاهرة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgFVZoLmBHM


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الذي لم ارهُ كون الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## رواد الفضاء (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد معرفه كيفيت صناعة متحكم السرعه وشكرا...........................


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و نرجو تجديد الروابط


----------

